# stomach cramps



## pinkemz (May 7, 2011)

Hi Guys!
Just wondering did anyone have stomach cramps early on in their pregnancy? Ive had no spotting but am having stomach cramps- period like. They not really painful just wondering if anyone else suffered with these. Im 9 weeks tommorrow and ive read that it is quite normal to suffer cramps- its your uterus stretching but rather hear it from you girlies. Should i be concerned?


----------



## MrsCLH (May 8, 2011)

Hi hunny, please don't worry, i had all kinds of cramps around that time, so much going on in there its perfectly normal! X


----------



## newbs (May 8, 2011)

Yes, quite normal, had that a lot in first trimester.  Always get it checked out if you get pain but cramping is just your body doing what it needs to.


----------



## pinkemz (May 10, 2011)

hi girls.
went to hospital sunday had some spotting and pain in my stomach. Though i was losing the baby. Had to wait till yesterday to see if the baby was ok i had a scan done in my hospital so had a restless night sunday worried about it but thankfully everything is ok. I got a urine infection AGAIN so they put me on antibiotics now. Feel much better today stomach not as bad.


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2011)

So pleased all is ok Emz, hope the antibiotics do the trick x


----------



## Twitchy (May 10, 2011)

Hi Emz! Glad everything's ok - those first few months are really scary aren't they?! I had cramps with both pregnancies - first time round I didn't know about them so freaked a bit! Thankfully all was fine in the end! Keeping fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly the rest of the way for you now.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 10, 2011)

Hi Emm glad to hear thinks are okay it such a worry those first few months of pregnancy. Hopefully the antibiotics will sort you  out


----------



## rachelha (May 10, 2011)

So glad all is ok!  Hope the antibiotics work quick.


----------



## pinkemz (May 12, 2011)

thank you girls your messages mean a lot


----------

